
A VHS-ripped video shows how the internet/web looked in 1996 - Osiris30
http://kottke.org/17/02/a-vhs-ripped-video-shows-how-the-internetweb-looked-in-1996
======
alistproducer2
I'm old enough to remember what it was like trying to use the Internet on a
2.4 baud modem. Pictures? Yay right! People born in the mid-80's like me are
in the remarkable position to be old enough to remember the old world yet
young enough to fully embrace the new.

~~~
mbiondi
I'm old enough to remember what it was like trying to use the Internet on a
300 baud modem. Pictures? Yay right! People born in the mid-70's like me are
in the remarkable position to be old enough to remember the old world yet
young enough to fully embrace the new.

~~~
alistproducer2
touché

